
FluidPlay (your music, everywhere) - my latest project (feedback greatly appreciated) - blader
http://www.fluidplay.com
======
veritas
Design could definitely use some work. The header is off since the form
elements don't actually fit into it. Make the header's height bigger. Your
logo is likewise nonexistent. I don't like logos that take up an entire page,
but I do like them to be prominent. Color scheme: gray, white, black = bad.
Especially when you're dealing with music. Make it a bit more lively. And I
agree with sri, it always looks better when the form elements line up.

Make the font size bigger as well. I think you're trying to minimize the
screenspace you take up (?) but I'd rather scroll than squint. Hope this
helps.

~~~
blader
yeah, color scheme is on me. i'm not very good with graphic design so i made
some thing simple. i'll definitely increase the font size as well.

thanks for the feedback!

------
Wintermute
2 other things:

1\. I tend to be listening to music when I am browsing the web, so it was kind
of disruptive to have the playlists of others automatically load when I was
looking at them. Might be better if they were stopped initially and I could
choose ones I might want to hear.

2\. Id probably like to do / see a little more before I registered. I don't
like to just register for any site I stumble upon. I like to get a sense of
what I am getting into first. The more I can do, the more likely I will
register.

Hope this helps.

~~~
blader
thanks for the feedback! i will add a demo account so people can get a feel
for the UI.

------
sri
hmmm....looks cool. so will it be possible for me to stream my itunes music
with this tool?

i see your are using rails frontend. what's the fluidplay exe written in?

(btw, i always like to keep text boxes that are underneath each other
(username, password, email) -- the same length. it looks better, imho)

~~~
blader
you can stream any mp3 with this right now ... there's no support for AAC at
the moment by that shouldn't be difficult. hmm i assume you mean FairPlay
encoded AAC, i doubt that will be possible since it's proprietary.

it's written in Java, using Icecast as the streaming client/server for now.

about the text boxes... i think I agree with you. i designed it that way to
differentiate the credentials with the email, but with three fields, it
doesn't really matter. i'll make the change.

~~~
sri
i just noticed this -- i'm logged in and i visit www.fluidplay.com, it doesn't
redirect me to /sri, and i end up staring at the create form, and "sri, what
it do, baby?" at the top. clicking on the "sri" (which is kinda small), takes
me to /sri -- (i would consider the /sri part my dashboard, and should be
redirected there if i am signed in, when visiting fluidplay.com....)

------
blader
it just occurred to me that i should probably mention that the client is
windows only for now. i have it running on my mac and linux, but haven't
released it yet.

------
blader
i know a lot of people probably don't want to download the client, so you can
take a look at the library UI by logging in as schen/1234. thanks!

